# WD external HD - Too many bad sectors detected



## silverlight4 (Feb 10, 2014)

My 2TB Western Digital My Passport has stopped working abruptly, only after 8 months of use. It did not fall or anything like that. One moment it was working fine and when I reconnected it 5 minutes later, windows failed to detect it. Went to disk management, it showed disk needs to be initialized.

After having tried every major hd recovery software, with no headway, I checked it with WD diagnostic utility and it shows "Too many bad sectors detected". I want to know if my hard disk is permanently damaged, can the data be recovered? Or is there no hope, and I should get a replacement?


----------



## silverlight4 (Feb 12, 2014)

Update - Sometimes the partition is detected by windows and it also displays listing of all the files correctly, but when I try to copy anything, it hangs. Please advise how I can recover my data


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Feb 12, 2014)

Most probably your HDD conked off.
Dont worry, head over to WD Support / Warranty Services / End User / Product Replacement for End Users
and generate an RMA request, WD will send someone to your place and pickup the faulty HDD and will bring you a new HDD of same or better specs. all free of cost under warranty.

WDC India support:Support in India


As for data recovery you can try recover my files or RESTORATION.


----------



## silverlight4 (Feb 15, 2014)

One more query, how do I erase the data before sending it for replacement, without loosing the warranty?

- - - Updated - - -

Is this a forum for helping people??


----------



## Genius-jatt (Mar 8, 2014)

Some what same issue so what is the WD warranty period is it 3 yr or 5 yr ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Genius-jatt said:


> Some what same issue so what is the WD warranty period is it 3 yr or 5 yr ?



check your serial number in wd website for warranty details.


----------



## Genius-jatt (Mar 8, 2014)

Shift+R improves the quality of this image. Shift+A improves the quality of all images on this page.





rijinpk1 said:


> check your serial number in wd website for warranty details.



Thanks dear the WD site say the warranty is up to 2015 for my Serial number. cheers


----------

